# local



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

anyone know of a good place to get a new tank...I think I want to get a 75G. I have pretty much ruled out getting a rimless which is what I prefer but I don't see that they are being sold locally. If you know if it then let me know. I know the fish gallery can get a 120P in and that would save me shipping costs but $600 plus tax is a bit much. anyway, i wanna do a new setup so if you have any tips for local buys hook me up.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Dallas north aquarium in carrollton has a few rimless oceanic tanks, the bottom will be rimmed, but the top is rimless, they look pretty nice and they have some bigger sizes like 55-75G.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

If you're willing to be patient, watch Craigslist... people sell tanks all the time there. Some are good, some are not. Or post on craigslist with what you're looking for. What you get might be dirty, but my original 150g tank that I bought from a newspaper classified ad is still running fine and I've moved it from fort worth to dallas, and around my loft several times. It's scratched and chipped, etc... but it was only $200 with stand... and with fish and plants, you don't see the imperfections. 

If you want something custom, including rimless, I would order from glasscages.com. They will build whatever you want, however you want it. Then they have pre-scheduled truck routes across the country and you can meet the truck somewhere along the way (met at a truck stop in Denton for my 240g tank) and get it from them for much less shipping ($80 for my 240g). Some people feel their seams aren't the prettiest, but they work fine, and again, once you have stuff in the tank, no one sees those things. If you want perfect silicone, you pretty much have to go ADA and pay the big bucks that comes with those. 

If you want to order locally... I've had good luck with Boutique Pets in Garland and Odyssey Pets on Preston in the plaza with La Hacienda Ranch. Both are willing to discount when buying multiple tanks. 

I can't confirm it, but rumor has it that Dallas North Aquarium buys "seconds" from the big manufacturers and sells them as new. I had a 210g tank I bought there fail and have no way to know whether it was the fault of the manufacturer, DNA, or my homemade stand. The way it cracked was bizarre but no explanation was ever found. 

You'll be hard pressed to find trimless tanks from major vendors. But there are a couple niche options out there now I think. I bought pre-cut and ground glass and made a 30g myself... not sure I'd do it again though! 

BTW, if you're familiar with RSS for reading blogs, you can do a search on craigslist, use - to exclude junk you don't want, then scroll to the bottom and there is an RSS link so you can follow you search over time until you find something of interest. 

Michael


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Deep Sea Aquatics in Dallas are the old Oceanic people. They make really nice tanks and, I believe, rimless ones. You might give them a call. They do custom work.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks so much for the responses...especially you michael with lots of options provided. I know of glasscages and was really thinking about doing business with them but i was turned off by reading about their horrid customer service and yes, the bad seams. But, I suppose i could give them a try if Deep Sea Aquatics, Dallas North Aquarium, Boutique Pets in Garland and Odyssey Pets do not work out on going rimless. BTW, Michael did DNA refund you for the faulty 210G or did you lose out on that?

I am not really thinking about going big, a 75G would be fine or maybe up to 100G. As long as its atleast 3-4' long and atleast 18" wide and not too deep so lighting penetration wont be a limiting factor.

Also, I am thinking about building a stand if it is cost effective. I am not the best builder, I can do the math but when it comes to handy work I suck. I would be worried about getting it level and making the connections clean and nice. But I do have friends that can help...what do you think about costs for a stand? about how much would i be looking at?

Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We have a glass cages tank that we got through Fishtankshop.com We had great customer service. Our tank looks great. You'll see if Sunday if you come to the meeting.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

I like the oceanic illuminata 57G. DNA has it. really am thinking about going with this but glass cages is still an option. I would really like to see if the illuminata is sold anywhere else in the metroplex so i can try and get the best price. DNA is a bit expensive at around $350.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's one on craigslist that looks nice...

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/for/1421460595.html

Don't use the under gravel filter if you're doing a planted tank.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

yea, saw that one and emailed him earlier tonight. hopefully we will get an answer soon if he would sell that to me without all the other crap he is trying to get rid of and maybe come down in price. Also i live in arlington so not a far drive to pick this up. i am not sure about canopies as i think they may be a pain in the ass when trying to get in the tank. not sure though as i have never had a tank with a canopy. one nice thing is it would be easier to retrofit some T5's...although i really like the look of hanging a tek fixture or maybe a catalina over a rimless tank like the illuminata. decent price difference though.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

well i just got a response from DNA and they are selling the illuminata for $267. Pretty nice price for a trimless tank. I know its only 57G but I think it would look great. Now I just gotta build a stand for this. I have seen some nice builds over on TPT. If anyone has any links to some good builds please post them here. I am not a handy man so I would most likely copy another design. I would like to spend $100 or less on materials. I can use friends/family tools so that should help in cost.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I have seen that tank and it is a beauty....


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We have a (demo) workshop you could make use of... 
http://neighborhoodworkshop.com/


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

looks very cool mac


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

This one turned out nice:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...215-diy-aquarium-stand-lots-photos-first.html

There was another one I can't find, but the guy used framing brackets and a skeleton frame of 4x4's (I think thats the right size) It had a lower shelf that was green. It was really cool looking, though I'm partial to the cabinet type ones.


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: local - Tanks for sale*

PM or contact us if you want to see another option...

95 gallon Wave tank with basic black light unit, stand and glass tops.
Just took the last water out last week - getting ready to pull the last of the gravel and wipe it down - has got to go - maybe $375 for a friend or a bit more if delivered locally.

We have this is pictures - been a great tank for us, we just outgrew it.

Sollo

PS: Niko can reach us if you can't...


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

Sollo, sent ya a pm. id like to see this.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been looking at options for tanks when I get into town and had a long talk with Deep Sea Aquatics and Dallas North Aquarium. According to DSA they do a lot of business with Aquarium Design Group. The pictures I've seen on the DFWMAS site and DSA's association with ADG are a pretty solid endorsement to me. The tank's are expensive, but they appear to be worth it.

As for Glasscages, I've seen some of their more recent work first hand and it looks good. Their prices are a lot better than most other custom shops as well. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I know this thread is a little bit old but... If your still looking for some plans to build a stand I can send over the pictures from when I built mine i've got a pic of just about every step. I haven't done too much wood work but it was pretty easy to figure everything out. my only complaint about the stand is I wish I would have used higher quality wood to make the shell. Other than that it all worked out great!

If you need some picture just PM me and I can send them over.

Clay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

If you haven't already bought the 75g, I'm looking to sell my 75g setup and am willing to move it with us when we come in Dec. The stand and canopy were $660.00 with my local club discount when I bought it a little over a year ago. The stand's got fantastic access for getting things in/out. Shoot me a pm and we'll talk price if you're still interested.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/1470502400.html

Regards,
Phil


----------

